# 86 inch Hybrid Inverted Bilodeau



## Cutter1 (Jul 28, 2000)

Hardly used, like new. Maybe 40 hours on it in two seasons. In excellent shape. Will help with shipping. Built as well as normand, cyclone or pronovost. $6000 pics to come. Having trouble uploading them.


----------

